# [RISOLTO]portage pacchetti bloccati

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti dando questo comando 

emerge --oneshot portage , mi sono stati rilevati dei blocchi ho letto le pagine man e il manuale ma non so cosa fare 

```

emerge --oneshot portage

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

emerge --pretend portage 

hese are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.2] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="-plugins%" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

```

Praticamente se ho capito bene la documentazione dice che sys-app blocca app/shell non possono essere installati entrambi quindi devo scegliere quale dei due installare ?

Se devo scegliere cosa scelgo per non fare casini?

Come dico a portage di non istallare uno dei due e di installare solo l-altro?

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
# emerge -1uav --nodeps portage

# emerge -DuNav world

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua c'e' una soluzione https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217479

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova con
> 
> ```
> # emerge -1uav --nodeps portage
> 
> ...

 

magari prima meglio qualcosa tipo:

```
quickpkg portage
```

così... giusto perché un backup in più è sempre meglio di uno in meno  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crisandbea

il classico metodo dell'handbook, no???

```
emerge -C app-shells/bash
```

  && 

```
emerge -avDu portage
```

ciauz

----------

## Onip

oddio... rimuovere bash (nè tantomeno portage) non credo sia una grande idea.

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oddio... rimuovere bash (nè tantomeno portage) non credo sia una grande idea.

 

Decisamente.

In questo thread suggeriscono di fare:

```
emerge --nodeps portage
```

----------

## Lioben

Grazie di tutti i suggerimenti , io ho usato questa discussione consigliata https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217479

Cioe in pratica mandi il pacchetto bloccante in package.mask aggiorni il resto senza blocchi e poi lo togli da package.mask e lo aggiorni solo che..............

```

(chroot) livecd / # emerge --oneshot portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31  USE="doc ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -examples -test"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-manpages-20070122

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="-vanilla% -xattr%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1  USE="nls -bindist -idea"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22  USE="crypt python -debug -examples"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.18

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4  USE="doc*"

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

Qui con questo nuovo blocco nessuna delle soluzioni trovate e efficace e non capisco perche

----------

## crisandbea

```
emerge -C sys-apps/coreutils
```

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oddio... rimuovere bash (nè tantomeno portage) non credo sia una grande idea.

 

non ho parlato di portage , ma di bash,  non muore nessuno se viene eliminato e poi portage la riemerge come dipendenza....   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## Onip

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> non ho parlato di portage , ma di bash,  non muore nessuno se viene eliminato e poi portage la riemerge come dipendenza....  
> 
> 

 

Sicuro? cosa pensi succeda se rimuovi la shell di default del sistema? Basta solo che tra un emerge e l'altro chiuda la finestrella del terminale o faccia logout e il sistema è già bello che andato...

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C sys-apps/coreutils
> ```
> ...

 

Da quello che vedo è util-linux che blocca coreutils, e non viceversa. Anche coreutils contiene comandi fondamentali, quindi non è sicuramente da cancellare così a cuor leggero.

@Lioben

Anche in questo caso procedi come prima: maschera le coreutils nuove, aggiorna util-linux all'ultima stabile, smaschera e aggiorna il mondo.

p.s. In generale, comunque, i blocchi si risolvono così come suggerisce crisandbea, cioè rimuovendo il bloccante e andando avanti con l'emerge.

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   non ho parlato di portage , ma di bash,  non muore nessuno se viene eliminato e poi portage la riemerge come dipendenza....  
> 
>  
> 
> Sicuro? cosa pensi succeda se rimuovi la shell di default del sistema? Basta solo che tra un emerge e l'altro chiuda la finestrella del terminale o faccia logout e il sistema è già bello che andato...

 

Considerando che emerge lancia una subshell mi sa che non va neanche il primo.

 *Quote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -C sys-apps/coreutils
> ```
> ...

 

Come avevi puntualizzato a suo tempo il sistema in quel caso non va proprio.

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. In generale, comunque, i blocchi si risolvono così come suggerisce crisandbea, cioè rimuovendo il bloccante e andando avanti con l'emerge.

 

Per dirla tutta: questo vale nel 99% dei casi in cui si usa il sistema in x86. Se poi si vuole usare ~x86 sono cose da mettere in conto (certo, non capitano tutti i giorni ma non é così improbabile....)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   non ho parlato di portage , ma di bash,  non muore nessuno se viene eliminato e poi portage la riemerge come dipendenza....  
> 
>  
> 
> Sicuro? cosa pensi succeda se rimuovi la shell di default del sistema? Basta solo che tra un emerge e l'altro chiuda la finestrella del terminale o faccia logout e il sistema è già bello che andato...
> ...

 

sicuro, al 99%  , provare per credere..... 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come avevi puntualizzato a suo tempo il sistema in quel caso non va proprio.
> 
> 

 

 mi sembra che in quel post il blocco era di mktemp , non delle coreutils con le util-linux...

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Come avevi puntualizzato a suo tempo il sistema in quel caso non va proprio.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il blocco era doppio e qualcuno ha rimosso le coreutils per risolverlo...

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Come avevi puntualizzato a suo tempo il sistema in quel caso non va proprio.
> 
>  
> ...

 

capisco che ciò che ho detto(proposto) potrebbe essere un azzardo, però l'ho fatto quando ho avuto quel blocco delle coreutils... 

è non ho avuto problemi.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti , ho un altro  blocco che non riesco proprio a togliere con i metodi che mi avete suggerito fin ora.

```

<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

```

Non so proprio come fare ........

Ho provato a mettere sys-apps/util-linux in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask 

e a dare un emerge dopo ma non funziona ...

che posso fare?

P.S son o in fase di installazione del SO

----------

## crisandbea

non mascherare le util-linux,  ma maschera le coreutils nuove, aggiorna util-linux all'ultima stabile, smaschera e aggiorna il mondo.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Aspetta sono fortemente niubbo puoi scrivermi la traduzione in comandi dell aggiornare all'ultima versione e poi aggiornare il mondo perche sta dando segni di isteria sto pc.

----------

## Lioben

ora è pure saltato fuori che setarch  sta bloccando  le util-linux

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Aspetta sono fortemente niubbo puoi scrivermi la traduzione in comandi dell aggiornare all'ultima versione e poi aggiornare il mondo perche sta dando segni di isteria sto pc.

 

togli sys-apps/util-linux da /usr/portage/profile/package.mask , che hai detto di aver messo prima, dopo di che

metti in 

```
/etc/portage/package.mask
```

 questo 

```
 =sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2
```

dai 

```
 emerge -avDu util-linux
```

  fatto ciò , togli la riga relativa alle coreutils da  /etc/portage/package.mask,  e dai

```
emerge -avDu world
```

nb:sei hai errori,  postali.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Allora a parte il fatto che la directory /etc/portage/ a me risulta vuota ......ho creato il file package.mask 

ci ho messo le core-utils poi ho dato 

emerge -avDu util-linux e mi ha detto che sys-apps/setarch blocca le util-linux

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Allora a parte il fatto che la directory /etc/portage/ a me risulta vuota ......ho creato il file package.mask 
> 
> ci ho messo le core-utils poi ho dato 
> 
> emerge -avDu util-linux e mi ha detto che sys-apps/setarch blocca le util-linux

 

se non hai mai usato quei file è ovvio che è vuota,  elimina setarch, ed emergi le util-linux

----------

## Lioben

.....  :Sad:  abbi pazienza , con i niubbi ci vuole tanta pazienza.......come faccio a eliminare dei pacchetti tipo setarch che devono essere ancora installati? Volevi dire che metto setarch in package.mask ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> .....  abbi pazienza , con i niubbi ci vuole tanta pazienza.......come faccio a eliminare dei pacchetti tipo setarch che devono essere ancora installati? Volevi dire che metto setarch in package.mask ?

 

la pazienza c'è, ma una buona lettura delle varie guide dovresti farla...   :Wink: 

non posso sapere che quel pacchetto deve essere ancora installato, se non lo dici,  posta un 

```
emerge -pvt linux-util
```

in modo che vediamo chi lo richiede-

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) -slang% (-old-crypt%) (-perl%*) (-static%)" 2,764 kB 

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/setarch (is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade, 1 block), Size of downloads: 2,764 kB

```

e il pacchetto setarch?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> ...

 

ascolta ma vuoi installare setarch????? se dai emerge -pvt util-linux, non può darti quel blocco.

----------

## Lioben

allora provo a spiegarmi meglio 

 volevo iniozialmente installare syslog-ng e ha iniziato a dirmi che 

sys-apps/util-linux blocca coreutils e poi ho scoperto che setarch blocca util-linux ........

dando adesso emerge -pvt  eccetera. il comando da' quell output

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> allora provo a spiegarmi meglio 
> 
>  volevo iniozialmente installare syslog-ng e ha iniziato a dirmi che 
> 
> sys-apps/util-linux blocca coreutils e poi ho scoperto che setarch blocca util-linux ........
> ...

 

sei sicuro quindi di non aver installato setarch??? se è cosi non saprei che dirti, se non che hai pastocchiato qualcosa... 

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

se do'  emerge util-linux 

mi dice che setarch sta bloccando util-linux 

pero ho dato il comando per unmergerlo e lo ha tolto.....forse era installato

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> se do'  emerge util-linux 
> 
> mi dice che setarch sta bloccando util-linux 
> 
> pero ho dato il comando per unmergerlo e lo ha tolto.....forse era installato

 

sicuramente era installato, ora che lo hai tolto, dai l'emerge di util-linux.

----------

## Lioben

fatto adesso tolgo core-utils dal package.mask?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> fatto adesso tolgo core-utils dal package.mask?

 

si,  e dopo dai emerge -avDu world.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

si infatti credo di aver risolto sta installando syslog-ng.

 Grazie!! 

p.s mentre il pc installa ho visto degli asterischi rossi , solo che le scritte passano a una velocita' tale da non consentirmi di leggere.......c'è da preoccuparsi?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> si infatti credo di aver risolto sta installando syslog-ng.
> 
>  Grazie!! 

 

ok,  se hai risolto   edita il titolo del primo post, e metti risolto.

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

mentre il pc installa ho visto degli asterischi rossi , solo che le scritte passano a una velocita' tale da non consentirmi di leggere.......c'è da preoccuparsi?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> mentre il pc installa ho visto degli asterischi rossi , solo che le scritte passano a una velocita' tale da non consentirmi di leggere.......c'è da preoccuparsi?

 

c'è da preoccuparsi relativamente solo quando si ferma dandoti degli errori.  sennò dormi sereno.

ciauz

----------

## Onip

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> mentre il pc installa ho visto degli asterischi rossi , solo che le scritte passano a una velocita' tale da non consentirmi di leggere.......c'è da preoccuparsi?

 

cerca nella documentazione ( man make.conf ) informazioni a riguardo di elogv, setta opportunamente make.conf e poi installa app-portage/elogv.

Saluti

----------

